# Question about mussels



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I bought some mussels from a local place and I didn't cook them right away. I found most of them now have their shells open. I'm finding mixed things; can they still be eaten? If not can I give them to my pups? I have about 5 lbs!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I wouldn't eat them if they open up. It means they are dead. I would offer them to the dogs so they don't go to waste but not something to be given regularly. That's if they even eat them. I don't think my dogs would.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I wouldn't eat them if they open up. It means they are dead. I would offer them to the dogs so they don't go to waste but not something to be given regularly. That's if they even eat them. I don't think my dogs would.


They loved eating them when they were cooked last time but who knows. Maybe I will give them a 2-3 a week a piece? I just hate to waste them as they sure weren't cheap. It's my fault for waiting to cook them.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Yumm, my dogs LOVE seafood! The stinker the better.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Do they close if you tap them with a fork or knife? If not, then they are as dead as a dodo. What a waste!!!! Mussels are my absolute favourite shellfish. I honestly don't know if you should feed them to the pups or not, in two minds about it actually.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Yup, tap them with something as MollyWoppy said, see if they are for sure dead or not. Charlie looooooves mussels, Remi hasn't had them before but she is a food hound so I'm pretty sure she wouldn't turn them down. I for one hate mussels but I know they aren't cheap so it sucks that they are wasted (not that giving them to the dogs are a waste but you know...)


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> Yup, tap them with something as MollyWoppy said, see if they are for sure dead or not. Charlie looooooves mussels, Remi hasn't had them before but she is a food hound so I'm pretty sure she wouldn't turn them down. I for one hate mussels but I know they aren't cheap so it sucks that they are wasted (not that giving them to the dogs are a waste but you know...)


The girlfriend DOES enjoy them more so at least I'm not crushed LOL I guess I should research the dogs eating them but I have a feeling it's not going to be the most popular question! I will tap on them and see if they wake up.

For future use, do they need to be consumed as soon as I bring them home? Can I freeze them?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sheltielover25 said:


> The girlfriend DOES enjoy them more so at least I'm not crushed LOL I guess I should research the dogs eating them but I have a feeling it's not going to be the most popular question! I will tap on them and see if they wake up.
> 
> For future use, do they need to be consumed as soon as I bring them home? Can I freeze them?


Did you get them at Pike Place fish market? Such a great place. I love clams and mussels and wouldn't give them to my dogs but that is just me


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Did you get them at Pike Place fish market? Such a great place. I love clams and mussels and wouldn't give them to my dogs but that is just me


No, Costco! They're from some local place... it's the same ones being sold at the Farmer's Market. Do you think the mussels could harm them? I'm a little nervous and plan to research it more. I've given them cooked ones when we ate them... would you not give them because they died or because just period? I need to check at Pike Place. I work too damn much and never have time to do anything!


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

To answer one of your questions: If you buy fresh mussels, it is best cooked and eaten the same day (FRESH) or you need to freeze it. Freezing is okay. Some seafood connoiseurs would disagree, but they are just picky. Freezing does not render seafood unsafe in any way, and to save cost, it is the best way to keep it until you actually have time to enjoy it. : )


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You know, after thinking about it, I don't think I would give bad shellfish to the dogs. Shellfish are a whole different kettle of fish (ha ha) when it comes to them going bad. They get a lot more potent poisons I think. Don't quote me on that. I remember years ago, a couple of sisters died back home because they ate bad shellfish that had botulism. Maybe thats what scared me, maybe un-needlessly, but no, I wouldn't give them to my dog for that reason. Unless, she was really, really peeing me off that day!  (Joking of course!).
Now the husband, well, thats another story. :heh:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I wouldn't just because I don't/won't feed that type of seafood to my dogs


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I've never given bad shellfish to the boys, but fresh raw or cooked mussels they love!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fundog said:


> To answer one of your questions: If you buy fresh mussels, it is best cooked and eaten the same day (FRESH) or you need to freeze it. Freezing is okay. Some seafood connoiseurs would disagree, but they are just picky. Freezing does not render seafood unsafe in any way, and to save cost, it is the best way to keep it until you actually have time to enjoy it. : )


Thank you for answering! So we did freeze then, then when we thawed them, they all opened up... I am sure by now, sitting in the fridge a few days, they're for-sure dead. I don't know if I'm going to feed them or not to them. I need to read about it... I hate, hate, hate to waste them, darn it!


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm sad to say, these ones you are going to have to toss out/waste. : ( Pity. The next time you splurge on mussels, if you are not planning to eat them that very same day, do freeze them until you do plan to use them! Thaw 24 hours in the fridge. So yeah, a meal of seafood does take planning-- just one of the reasons it is usually reserved for a special occasion. (wink)

Do NOT feed this particular batch to your dogs. It is very likely to make all but the one with the "iron gut" sick.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if i wouldn't eat it then i not giving it to my dog.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> if i wouldn't eat it then i not giving it to my dog.


LOL well, I've fed my dogs meat so stinky I couldn't be in the same room with it so I don't know if I go by that statement...

but yeah, I'm going to toss them! I bought some more and I'm cooking them TONIGHT! We got some clams, too! I've never had a clam...


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Have some pasta and white wine with that meal. (wink) It will be divine!


----------

